# pickup truck tires



## JD3430

So I've pretty much bought another used truck. I don't have it yet, should be Monday. Tires are toast.

Tire size is 275/70/18E Truck is a 4WD SRW 1 ton

I need an on/off road/snowplowing, mid priced tire.

Looked at:

Cooper Discoverer S/T Maxx https://www.oneclicktires.com/tires/view/115108?gclid=Cj0KEQjw8u23BRCg6YnzmJmPqYgBEiQALf_XzULT7VJvjOJbQQEwZjfvnZCZ-GniyRqINwNE1pi6JhgaAo1Z8P8HAQ

General Grabber http://www.tires-easy.com/general-grabber-at-2/275-70-R18/tirecode/GENE0091827570E?gclid=CjwKEAjwlfO3BRDR4Pj_u-iO2U0SJAD88y1SHTwbjgNYG04mLsOh74oC72RJNFHGPfwA3v3lwGh2nRoCI5vw_wcB

Anyone have a tire they really like for farming/snowplow use?


----------



## carcajou

On my 3/4 tons and one tons i run Cooper Discoverer M+S and stud them for the winter. In the summer it's Toyo M55's all the way. Both are expensive to buy but i do believe you get what you pay for in tires. You would be quite happy with the Coopers in the winter, great traction.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

I run cooper on all my vehicles wife's suburban has 50k+ miles and still look great. Make sure tire dealer gives you warrenty papers a friend of mine who pulls gooseneck just got $80 a tire back from cooper be cause tires didn't make the 50k mile warrenty . Coopers run great in the rain and snow and wear even.


----------



## prairie

Those Coopers would be a great choice.

Have not run them myself, but know several others who have, you cannot go wrong with them. they may cost a little more but are probably worth it.


----------



## deadmoose

I guess I am in the minority here. Bought 80,000 mile coopers for my car (Saturn). Hard to be hard on tires in that car. I replaced the worn out tires at 40-45k. 8 10 mos later I got a warranty check for 1 of 4. I have talked to tire dealer numerous times.

Truck tires I had were slightly better. Not guaranteed.

In short, if you want over priced under performing tire, buy a cooper. Don't bother with warranty paperwork as it is a waste of ink and paper.

I will never buy a Cooper again. Junk. No warranty/company support.


----------



## JD3430

deadmoose said:


> I guess I am in the minority here. Bought 80,000 mile coopers for my car (Saturn). Hard to be hard on tires in that car. I replaced the worn out tires at 40-45k. 8 10 mos later I got a warranty check for 1 of 4. I have talked to tire dealer numerous times.
> Truck tires I had were slightly better. Not guaranteed.
> In short, if you want over priced under performing tire, buy a cooper. Don't bother with warranty paperwork as it is a waste of ink and paper.
> I will never buy a Cooper again. Junk. No warranty/company support.


We need to hear the good AND the bad.

Here's my quandary: "all season" tires are really wussified. "Mud tires" are a little too noisy and squirrelly for me on the road. The 2 tires I listed seem to fit that middle ground between an attorney terrain and a mud tire. 
Also looking at Goodyear dura trac, but supposedly they wear quickly.


----------



## somedevildawg

Not many can beat all terrain Michelin's........even in attorneys terrain


----------



## stack em up

I like the good old Firestone Steeltex, or whatever they call them now. Not necessarily the deepest lug tire, but wears like iron. Never had a pickup with a snowplow, so I don't know work for that though...


----------



## swmnhay

stack em up said:


> I like the good old Firestone Steeltex, or whatever they call them now. Not necessarily the deepest lug tire, but wears like iron. Never had a pickup with a snowplow, so I don't know work for that though...


they changed to Transforce now,don't last as long as the Steeltex did.

I,ve yet to find a super aggressive tire that will go over 30,000 miles when hooked to a trailer most of the time.

There is a huge difference what mileage you get out of tires when it's pulling a trailer to just driveing down the road.


----------



## azmike

I am running a set of Firestones on the 350, 20K and still plenty of depth. Got a set of Interco's for the project CJ7....part of my male menopause?


----------



## prairie

swmnhay said:


> ....I,ve yet to find a super aggressive tire that will go over 30,000 miles when hooked to a trailer most of the time.
> 
> There is a huge difference what mileage you get out of tires when it's pulling a trailer to just driveing down the road.


Same here, Firestone, Goodyear, BF Goodrich, Cooper, Hankook and maybe a couple others, 30,000 miles is about all I get for general farm type use. Usually ruin at least one tire before then.

Lately I have been running retreads from Treadwright, and getting 20k plus miles. Have a set of Guard Dogs on a 1/2 Ton with 245/75-16 E and a 1 Ton with 315/70-17 E, and a set of four 245/70-19.5 H Crawlers to single out my F550 4x4 for the winter. None of these tire size tread combinations appears to be available anymore, but there are many other choices that would work.

https://treadwright.com/


----------



## swmnhay

prairie said:


> Same here, Firestone, Goodyear, BF Goodrich, Cooper, Hankook and maybe a couple others, 30,000 miles is about all I get for general farm type use. Usually ruin at least one tire before then.
> 
> Lately I have been running retreads from Treadwright, and getting 20k plus miles. Have a set of Guard Dogs on a 1/2 Ton with 245/75-16 E and a 1 Ton with 315/70-17 E, and a set of four 245/70-19.5 H Crawlers to single out my F550 4x4 for the winter. None of these tire size tread combinations appears to be available anymore, but there are many other choices that would work.
> 
> https://treadwright.com/


I thought about trying them but was a bit worried because of pulling trailer alot.Was just disscussing it with Karen's boys they tried them for awhile.Had the issue of ruining about 1 per yr per vehicle.They never blew one but could feel it start to seperate and got it changed before.They are pulling 5th wheel with backhoe on it so heavy load on trailer.9-10 ton.Plus they got the pickup loaded with fuel and tools and that wieghs 10K alone.

The Co did replace them.

I think they would be fine if not overloaded.


----------



## prairie

swmnhay said:


> I thought about trying them but was a bit worried because of pulling trailer alot.Was just disscussing it with Karen's boys they tried them for awhile.Had the issue of ruining about 1 per yr per vehicle.They never blew one but could feel it start to seperate and got it changed before.They are pulling 5th wheel with backhoe on it so heavy load on trailer.9-10 ton.Plus they got the pickup loaded with fuel and tools and that wieghs 10K alone.
> 
> The Co did replace them.
> 
> I think they would be fine if not overloaded.


By ruined tires, I meant damaged tires, such as large punctures, sidewall damage, etc, not manufacturing defects, both new tires and retreads. I just feel less grief when I ruin a retread that cost half the price and runs 2/3rds the miles of a new one.

Lots of farmers and ranchers in this area run Treadwright retreads and load them down heavy with no problems. You don't need to go easy on them. Only manufacturing defect was that one guy had two tires that could not be balanced without massive amounts of weight, and they immediately sent two new tires, no questions asked. I have had that happen with new tires, one from Goodyear, and one from Firestone, and both balked at replacing them until pushed.


----------



## Swv.farmer

I would give my vote to the michelens they ride great wear even good warnty great reaction.
Spend the money up front and save in the long run.


----------



## deadmoose

JD3430 said:


> We need to hear the good AND the bad.
> Here's my quandary: "all season" tires are really wussified. "Mud tires" are a little too noisy and squirrelly for me on the road. The 2 tires I listed seem to fit that middle ground between an attorney terrain and a mud tire.
> Also looking at Goodyear dura trac, but supposedly they wear quickly.


You asked.. Good for a year are just that.

And coopers are garbage.

My opinion. Based on my experience. Hopefully you do better.

But seriously: coopers are the worst tire experience I have seen. They had a chance to make it right. They didn't.


----------



## swmnhay

I second the good for a year tires.Worst tires ii've had and they won't stand behind them.

A lot of new stuff came with Good Years on them.Over the yrs I had issues with their flotation wagon tires blowing out.The tread separating on the stock trailer and a pickup tire.The last straw is when the side wall on a FWA cracked out with 60% thread left.They wouldn't stand behind it because they didn't make that particular tire anymore.So that's how they get out of warranty claims just change the name on the side of the tire very few yrs??

So now Good Year has changed the name on tractor tires to Grizzly Tires.IMO they have such a bad reputation they changed the name.

I swore I'd never own another Bad Year tire then my Kubota came with Grizzly on them and looked them up and they are actually good years.Got my fingers crossed on them.


----------



## mlappin

I have the General Grabber AT2 on my Cummins, had em for three years now, seem to be holding up well. They might have changed the tread pattern since I bought mine as the picture in your link they look to have a more open tread.


----------



## JD3430

swmnhay said:


> I second the good for a year tires.Worst tires ii've had and they won't stand behind them.
> A lot of new stuff came with Good Years on them.Over the yrs I had issues with their flotation wagon tires blowing out.The tread separating on the stock trailer and a pickup tire.The last straw is when the side wall on a FWA cracked out with 60% thread left.They wouldn't stand behind it because they didn't make that particular tire anymore.So that's how they get out of warranty claims just change the name on the side of the tire very few yrs??
> So now Good Year has changed the name on tractor tires to Grizzly Tires.IMO they have such a bad reputation they changed the name.
> I swore I'd never own another Bad Year tire then my Kubota came with Grizzly on them and looked them up and they are actually good years.Got my fingers crossed on them.


Yeah and you better keep em crossed because Titan grizz tires suck. I had a 2 foot long sidewall blowout on a front tire with 2 round bales hanging on the loader. They claimed they would compensate me at least 50% of the tires value (about $800) and I never saw a penny. Called them probably 7-8 times and they just kept telling me they would send me a refund.


----------



## swmnhay

I ran Multi Mile tires for quite awhile until my tire guy changed wholesalers and quit handling them.Was a very good mud & snow tire.Lucky to get 25,000 miles on them tho.Very aggressive thread.They cleaned out well in mud and kept on pulling.

http://www.multimiletires.com/tires/Detail.aspx?lineid=1839&application=SUV-LT


----------



## JD3430

I don't want a mud tire, looking more for a all terrain tire. 
I'd buy mud terrains if I could afford to buy them every 20k mi.


----------



## Greasy30

I run coopers on my truck and they have been great for me. But the day job provides me with a company vehicle so they don't get worked everyday.


----------



## Swv.farmer

You may want to look at bf goodwrench allterain ta. They do good and wear good.they are a good flat tire a lot of tread on the ground.


----------



## azmike

While my oldest son served two tours in Afganistan his truck was stored here at our ranch. The Michelins just dried up and fell apart! 5,000 miles on them and they are not road worthy. The same thing happened to his Magnum. "0" sun tolerance that I can tell. I have some 20 year+ old bias ply skins that are still rolling.


----------



## Grateful11

azmike said:


> While my oldest son served two tours in Afganistan his truck was stored here at our ranch. The Michelins just dried up and fell apart! 5,000 miles on them and they are not road worthy. The same thing happened to his Magnum. "0" sun tolerance that I can tell. I have some 20 year+ old bias ply skins that are still rolling.


We had the same thing happen to a set Michelins on our Tahoe Z71. It's always parked at home out of the sun. The tires developed huge cracks. Did some research and there were numerous bad tires coming out of the factory during which ours were made. We only deal with a large locally owned tire company. We took it to them and the head guy looked at them and said even though the tires were 5 years old and had about 40K miles on them something wasn't right. He said give me a couple days and he called us back and said Michelin would pay 70% of the price of a set of replacements. I could live with that. The guy behind the counter told there was a $70 rebate running on those those tires too, so we also got a $70 rebate back. Didn't have much in the new set. It's the only set of MIchelins I've ever had a complaint about but sure can't complain about how they handled that situation.

If it's not too late I would try and get Michelin to do something about those tires.


----------



## deadmoose

A friend is on his 3rd or 4th set of Michelin ltx at2. I have about 10-15k on mine. So far so good. Friend has a lead foot. He got about 70k out of each set.


----------



## MDill

prairie said:


> Same here, Firestone, Goodyear, BF Goodrich, Cooper, Hankook and maybe a couple others, 30,000 miles is about all I get for general farm type use. Usually ruin at least one tire before then.
> Lately I have been running retreads from Treadwright, and getting 20k plus miles. Have a set of Guard Dogs on a 1/2 Ton with 245/75-16 E and a 1 Ton with 315/70-17 E, and a set of four 245/70-19.5 H Crawlers to single out my F550 4x4 for the winter. None of these tire size tread combinations appears to be available anymore, but there are many other choices that would work.
> https://treadwright.com/


I was just wondering what the story was with treadwright. I had looked them up years ago for some cheap offroad tires, wasn't sure if they were still around. Looks like they are still going strong, I might look into them next time I need tires. All tires have just got so damn expensive!
I have owned so many brands by now I don't know where to start, worst life span tires I've had were some BFG A/Ts on my Dodge 2500, have a set of General Grabbers on it now that cost an arm and a leg but they are aggressive, quiet and have held up well. But my brother had a set of General A/T2s that didn't last at all on his 2500. I have Goodyears on my 3500 that don't do a damn thing for me, the outside rears have worn odd, but the others are in good shape. They couldn't get that truck off a wet dog turd, and the price..... 
Best tires I ever owned were some 33" Mud Kings that I had on my Cherokee back in high school, those tires lasted forever, pretty sure they were owned by Michelin. 
Best bang for the buck tires I've seen were a set of Sumitomo A/Ts that my dad got on his GMC 2500 years ago, never got a flat, they rode smooth, lasted for half the life of the truck, they weren't super aggressive for an AT so they didn't do well in snow or soft ground. 
That's the other crazy thing to look into, most of these tire companies are owned by some other tire company, so sometimes an "offbrand" might just be made by a big name but at half the cost.


----------



## JD3430

You usually read a lot more satisfied tire-wear results from jeeps and other lightweight trucks because they're so light.
One tons are double the weight of a jeep, and therefore naturally wear tires out faster. Take a pencil eraser and erase lightly, not much rubber comes off. Take a pencil eraser, push down twice as hard and a lot more rubber comes off.

Realistically, I only would expect at best 25-30k out of a one ton, 4WD off road tire that does a decent amount of towing, too. Anything much more, IMO is a bit unrealistic.


----------



## swmnhay

I looked into the treadwrights a few yrs back and what held me back was balanceing them.Kinda hard to get someone to balance them if you didn't buy them there.IIRC shipping to me was $80 for 4 tires.

Since then they came out with the balance beads you throw in the tire when mounting so maybe that would be an option now?


----------



## prairie

MDill said:


> I was just wondering what the story was with treadwright. I had looked them up years ago for some cheap offroad tires, wasn't sure if they were still around. Looks like they are still going strong, I might look into them next time I need tires. All tires have just got so damn expensive!....


Treadwright was based in South Dakota, but a few years ago were sold and moved to Texas. I guess that there were some problems in the first year after the move and transition to new management , mainly customer service issues, but also way to many tires that were nearly impossible to balance. They got things straightened out and are back on track from the reports I hear now.

The farmers who use them around here like them. Priced at 1/3 -1/2 of new, yet run about 2/3 the miles of new.


----------



## prairie

swmnhay said:


> ....Since then they came out with the balance beads you throw in the tire when mounting so maybe that would be an option now?


Tire balancing beads are all I use anymore on my pickups and trailers. I started using them after a trucking friend recommended them. He has around 20 trucks on the road, cross country, local grain and feed hauling, and liquid tankers. Since he switched to balancing beads a few years ago, he says tires last longer, and drivers seldom complain about the way the trucks drive. Both saving him money and down time. May look into putting them in our minivan tires.

The best thing is that they "self adjust" as the tires wear, and when mud or ice builds up on the wheel, and they never get knocked off.

Most tire shops bad mouth them, but I don't know why.

http://www.innovativebalancing.com/


----------



## CaseIH

I would have to agree with the guys talking badly about Cooper, I have never had any luck with there tires. Maybe it's just me but I have had great luck with my BFGoodrich, all terrain. Buddy of mine hated them and told me I wouldn't get 20,000 miles out of them. This is on a 2500 Duramax, carrying allot of extra weight (fuel transfer tank, tools, ect). I am on my second set now, pretty consistent 80,000 mile tire for me. That's running all over, towing an 16 foot cattle trailer, various pieces of farm equipment, wagons, flat bed trailer etc.... I can't say anything bad about the tire and the fact that I went back and bought the exact same tire should give you an idea how I feel about them... Now at 80,000 miles you need to be getting to the shop, cause there isn't much tire there left.


----------



## IHCman

I've tried a few different brands. I really like the BFgoodrich all terrain on snow and ice, ok in mud but only lasted 20k on my 2500 dodge. I'm on my second set of Hankook dynapro. They are a mud tire but do pretty good on snow and ice. Maybe not as grippy in the winter as the BFgoodrich but still pretty good. I was told the mud tire would wear faster but I find I get a little better mileage out the Hankooks 25k maybe. Most of my driving and almost all my trailer pulling is on gravel and I think the more open tread on the mud tires handles the gravel wear better. I was also told that if I get 20k on a set of tires with my single rear wheels on my 2500 with all the gravel I drive and pulling heavy trailers I'd be doing good.

I have bought my tires online through discounttiredirect but think I'm going to keep buying em local. I find I can save 20 to 40 dollars per tire by buying online. My last set I bought at our local cenex where my uncle works in the shop. I lucked out because I ruined one tire shortly after putting that set on. Uncle was able to get me a new tire put on that cost me 20 bucks after the adjustment for wear. If I'd have bought online I don't know if I'd been able to get warranty on it. Hit a bull hole out in the hills when I was putting out some snares. Wasn't going to fast but it was covered in snow and I really nailed it. Bent and broke my aluminum rim. Rim cut the bead before I got stopped. Wasn't a good day out on the snare line.


----------



## RockmartGA

The last few years, I've been running Toyo tires. Been well satisfied with them.


----------



## gerkendave

Cooper Discover AT3. I have owned Firestone mud terrains, bfg at's Cooper discoverer stt and now am onto this set of AT3's and must say I'm very impressed. My mechanic won't run any other tire on his plow truck after having these on there. Work great in rain snow and dry roads. Haven't done any real mud driving but in my case even when I had true mud tires they might have seen mud deep enough to justify them once in 40k miles so it's not worth the poor longevity nor the noise of an aggressive tire. Plan on putting these on the wife's Tahoe soon, the stock Goodyear's are terrible.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Couldn't give me a Goodyear Tire... sorriest tires made IMHO. Never had ANYTHING BUT bad luck with them.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Grateful11

luke strawwalker said:


> Couldn't give me a Goodyear Tire... sorriest tires made IMHO. Never had ANYTHING BUT bad luck with them.
> 
> Later! OL J R


Amen to that!


----------



## Colby

I like those toyo open country tires.


----------



## 506

JD - I'm 40000 miles into a set of Duratrac's on a 3500 dually. My normal weight without a trailer hooked on is about 9000lb. My commute's 170 miles/day. On the weekends the truck is generally dragging a trailer somewhere in the dirt so these tires get worked. I rotate all 7 tires and do so every 8000 miles or so. I keep them at 80 psig running loaded or unloaded. I am down to just under 1/2 the tread depth right now. I'll buy another set when I get close to the wear bars. The tires clean well in the gumbo at my place. They handle well in the rain. The only issue I'm having is they are getting noisy as they wear.

I ran a few sets of Goodyear Silent Armor Wranglers on this truck but found they wouldn't self clean at all.

My experience with BFG AT's on a previous 2500HD was not positive. The look good but just didn't seem to do well for me in mud and snow.


----------



## JD3430

Im going the Cooper S/T Maxx or the G/Y Duratracs.

G/Y's are $26 more for a set mounted and balanced so price is virtually equal.

Now I have to try to decide which is better.

I want good road manners, but self cleaning in mud/snow.


----------



## deadmoose

JD3430 said:


> Im going the Cooper S/T Maxx or the G/Y Duratracs.
> G/Y's are $26 more for a set mounted and balanced so price is virtually equal.
> 
> Now I have to try to decide which is better.
> I want good road manners, but self cleaning in mud/snow.


Good luck. I hope for your sake they aren't like any Good year or Cooper tires I have owned.


----------



## JD3430

I went with the Coopers. Price was better. Truck currently has same coopers on it and they look like they wore pretty well. Even with 1/32th left, they still handled ok. I did see very slight weather checking on the very insides of the sidewalks.
Thanks for all the suggestions and help. 
I've bought a lot of tires and the best I've ever owned are continentals, but I couldn't find any in this size I liked.
Michelin makes great tires, but they suffer from weather checking too soon. Goodyears were tempting, but the coopers got better ratings on line and even with GY rebate, they were cheaper.


----------



## deadmoose

JD3430 said:


> I went with the Coopers. Price was better. Truck currently has same coopers on it and they look like they wore pretty well. Even with 1/32th left, they still handled ok. I did see very slight weather checking on the very insides of the sidewalks.


Good luck!


----------



## luke strawwalker

Yeah, I LOVED those Continental 80k mile tires I was buying at WM, those things were good for every mile of it, too. All I ran on my truck for the first 10 years or so I owned it, then suddenly they quit selling them. Tires went sky high and they all wear out SO fast compared to the Continentals.

I'm actually running pull offs and some Mexican tire shop new tires on there now... As they go I'm replacing them with some new pull-off "sprinter truck" type tires I got from an aquaintance when he got divorced.

I quit bothering with mudgrips awhile back. Last set I got was some Maxxis Mudders, which were on closeout because they'd been in the warehouse for a year. Good tires, held up well, but like all mudgrips wear out very fast. They had good life for a mudgrip though. When they were slick, I bought a set of Chinese mudgrips-- save your money and don't bother-- TOTAL waste of time and money. One stupid thing blew out when the tread was only half worn, about 1500 miles later the other side had a knot the size of my fist on the sidewall. Never again. Lesson learned!

Later! OL J R


----------



## MDill

Anyone run Kumho tires? They're Korean, and tire rack has their AT51 all terrains for 149 a piece. Not a bad price, look like a decent snow and dirt tire. I'm not paying the premium price for BFG A/Ts.


----------



## FCF

Use to run Jetzon Trailcutter on a 3/4 ton pickup, Farm Bureau back in MD sold them. Cleaned good and wore good. Haven't found them in KY and just looked on Jetzon web page, doesn't appear to be updated since 2010. Might have gone out of business.


----------



## JD3430

All those little tire companies seem to have gone away-Jetzon, Kelly...


----------



## Orchard6

On my previous truck (1/2 ton Chevy short box club cab) I really liked the Firestone WinterForce tires. I could go thru snow up to the bumper with ease. They lasted 40-45k miles and weren't loud or obnoxious like old snow tires were. On my current truck it doesn't matter what I run the rears wear out twice as fast as the fronts and the front end sinks at the mere mention of going anywhere that isn't paved or gravel! (Long box club cab F-250 with a 7.3 power stroke and a 6 speed manual)


----------



## luke strawwalker

Orchard6 said:


> On my previous truck (1/2 ton Chevy short box club cab) I really liked the Firestone WinterForce tires. I could go thru snow up to the bumper with ease. They lasted 40-45k miles and weren't loud or obnoxious like old snow tires were. On my current truck it doesn't matter what I run the rears wear out twice as fast as the fronts and the front end sinks at the mere mention of going anywhere that isn't paved or gravel! (Long box club cab F-250 with a 7.3 power stroke and a 6 speed manual)


Yeah some of these trucks are SO heavy on the front they'd do better with the duals on the front and the singles on back! LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## aawhite

On my old F150 short bed I always ran 31 x 10.50 Mud Kings. They did great for off road and on gravel and held up well to a lot of abuse. Saw a lot of farm trucks running them in our neck of the woods. And they were relatively inexpensive compared to others. Rarely had it on paved roads but the highway noise wasn't bad to me. Might have been different if I spent a lot of time on pavement.


----------



## azmike

I was reflecting on this thread yesterday and looked at one of our equipment trailers that gets pulled a lot. We bought Hankook tires several (can't remember) years ago from Sears. They are wearing excellent with no visible weather checking. I don't know how many miles have been run.


----------



## Swv.farmer

swmnhay said:


> I looked into the treadwrights a few yrs back and what held me back was balanceing them.Kinda hard to get someone to balance them if you didn't buy them there.IIRC shipping to me was $80 for 4 tires.
> 
> Since then they came out with the balance beads you throw in the tire when mounting so maybe that would be an option now?


----------



## Swv.farmer

I'd say a big thumbs up on the balance beats.me and my brother has a over the road tractor at one time and we use to put 4 marbles in each tire made a big difference in the ride and life of the tired.


----------



## Swv.farmer

Orchard6 said:


> On my previous truck (1/2 ton Chevy short box club cab) I really liked the Firestone WinterForce tires. I could go thru snow up to the bumper with ease. They lasted 40-45k miles and weren't loud or obnoxious like old snow tires were. On my current truck it doesn't matter what I run the rears wear out twice as fast as the fronts and the front end sinks at the mere mention of going anywhere that isn't paved or gravel! (Long box club cab F-250 with a 7.3 power stroke and a 6 speed manual)


----------



## Swv.farmer

Not tryin to highjack the threat but has any one ever tride the conversion kit to put tractor trailer tires on I say it done on shade tree mechanic I bet a 2500 would never wear out a set of those.


----------



## JD3430

Swv.farmer said:


> Not tryin to highjack the threat but has any one ever tride the conversion kit to put tractor trailer tires on I say it done on shade tree mechanic I bet a 2500 would never wear out a set of those.


But you'd wear out your kidneys on bumpy roads.

Even the 19.5's on my 550 let you know on bumpy roads


----------



## Swv.farmer

Yea but you wouldn't bee buying tires.


----------



## azmike

Grateful11 said:


> We had the same thing happen to a set Michelins on our Tahoe Z71. It's always parked at home out of the sun. The tires developed huge cracks. Did some research and there were numerous bad tires coming out of the factory during which ours were made. We only deal with a large locally owned tire company. We took it to them and the head guy looked at them and said even though the tires were 5 years old and had about 40K miles on them something wasn't right. He said give me a couple days and he called us back and said Michelin would pay 70% of the price of a set of replacements. I could live with that. The guy behind the counter told there was a $70 rebate running on those those tires too, so we also got a $70 rebate back. Didn't have much in the new set. It's the only set of MIchelins I've ever had a complaint about but sure can't complain about how they handled that situation.
> 
> If it's not too late I would try and get Michelin to do something about those tires.


 Tyler went to the Sears tire store where he bought the michelins. Its been 3 years but only a few thousand miles on the tires. Sears gave him a 60% credit that he applied to a new set of Continentals. Grateful11, I read Ty your thoughts on the matter, thanks all worked great!


----------



## JD3430

Put my first 1,200 on the Cooper ST Maxx's. Looking good so far. Once the beads seated, they tightened up nicely. Great wet road traction with the siped treads.

The real test for me will be snow plowing.


----------

